
Reusable static sheets that turn walls (or any surface) into a whiteboard. - madmotive
http://www.magicwhiteboard.co.uk/
======
unwind
I've used these; perhaps not this exact brand but the same generic product.
Sheets of thin white plastic that adhere using static to walls and other
surfaces.

They work pretty well; you have to take care not to get crinkles or wrinkles
in the sheet of course, and not be too decisive with the eraser or you'll pull
the sheet around on the wall.

The major problem these can have is that there is no border; the sheet is very
thin and its easy to slip up and draw outside.

~~~
hassy
> _The major problem these can have is that there is no border; the sheet is
> very thin and its easy to slip up and draw outside._

I fix that by drawing a border (with a red marker -- hard to miss).

~~~
nomoresecrets
At last a purpose for those permanent markers that people use accidentally on
a whiteboard now and then :-)

------
michael_dorfman
I have to say, this looks more attractive to me than the paint from the other
thread.

------
cflee
I wonder how effective the static remains over time. Does anyone have any
experience with this? Otherwise it does look like a pretty good product.

------
xsmasher
I've used them before when teaching; not bad, but the surrounding walls may
become filthy if your erasers are not spotless.

------
taitems
It looks like a gigantic roll of cling-wrap/cling-film. How it is reusable
(effectively) is the vital question.

------
bd2k
these have been around for 10+ years...

